# Streaming question: how do composer names show up on various platforms?



## Matthewv789 (Apr 13, 2019)

I am working on some classical releases, and want the composer name to display reliably. (I don't want to rely on the album title, since that may contain works by multiple composers.)

Some services will display the composer's name separately, but others will only display it if it happens to be part of the track title or album title. In the latter cases, sometimes you can drill down to find the composer in the credits, and sometimes not.

I would be tempted to solve the problem in all cases by uploading all the tracks with titles like "Chopin: Scherzo No. 1". However, on services that properly display the composer name in most contexts, it would be redundant, and some services, like Apple Music, actually forbid classical uploads from including the composer name in the track title. (On Apple Music, the track must be titled just "Scherzo No. 1", omitting the "Chopin: " part.)

For instance, here's an album listing from Apple Music (web) which shows how they specifically name the composers:








And here it is on Spotify, displayed in a different way, but still present:








(I'm aware that on both Apple and Spotify web/desktop, there are situations such as top tracks and playlists where it doesn't display. But on Spotify at least, if you actually play the track it will display.)

Others won't show the composer AT ALL even when you're listening to that track (unless it's been uploaded as part of the track or album title, like "Chopin: Scherzo No. 1"). Sometimes you can drill down to see the composer in the credits, but not always.

Here is Deezer desktop as a non-member. It's possible to view the composer by hovering, clicking the three dots, then clicking "see song credits", but doesn't otherwise display while browsing or listening (unless it was included in the track title like "Beethoven: Symphony No. 1"):








Here is Tidal desktop as a non-member. It's possible to view the composer by hovering, clicking the three dots, then clicking credits, but doesn't otherwise display while browsing or listening (unless it was included in the track title like "Beethoven: Symphony No. 1"):








Here's Pandora desktop. Credits aren't immediately accessible. I could only find the composer by clicking on the track title, and THEN clicking on "all song credits", a cumbersome process few will likely go through:








I have found some services that don't even provide a credits-drill down, leaving the composer a total mystery.

So far, in the "usually or always lists the composer outside of the track or album title" category I have:

Apple Music (doesn't always display it on top tracks or playlists on desktop/web interface, but usually will in an album listing. I don't have experience with the mobile app. But they're the ones who forbid it from being in the track title, so I have to include it in this category.)
IDAGIO
Primephonic
Spotify (doesn't always display it on top tracks or playlists on desktop/web interface, but usually will when the track is actually playing, in an album listing, or in the mobile app)

And in the "doesn't usually or ever list the composer unless it's part of the track or album title (or unless you drill down into the details of the specific track)" category I have:

Amazon Music (Seemed pretty variable: sometimes it was in the track title, sometimes in the artists, sometimes neither. At least you can drill down to it via x-ray > credits)
Deezer? (not sure how the mobile app behaves, but desktop was as shown above)
Pandora
SoundCloud
Tidal? (not sure how the mobile app behaves, but desktop was as shown above)
YouTube Music

I'm looking for personal experiences on how composer names show up in these and any other platforms in your everyday use (including Qobuz, Napster, regional platforms in Asia or Latin America, etc.).

What I want to know is, which services always or almost always directly display the composer name as a separate item in routine use? And on which services does it only show up if it's part of the track or album name, or if you drill down to the credits?


----------

